# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Cannot longer produce sufficient semen after Stanavar cycle in 2019 .. Help Thank You

## GGTop

Hello All, 

In the summer of 2019 I cycled *Stanavar* (50mg tablets: STANOZOLOL 25mg/ANAVAR 25mg) for 8 weeks and ever since the end of that cycle I hadn't been able to produce sufficient semen to satisfy my partner -- It's been a bit of a nightmare and I know I fucked up on that one. Big time. 

So 2 years later would it be a way to cycle a product to help me gain back a satisfying amount of semen ? Or am I totally fucked and I should go see a specialised Doctor ? 

I really really would appreciate the help from any seasoned bodybuilders, lifters, gym users ..

*Thank You guys,* 

Mikki
 :Smilie:

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> Hello All, 
> 
> In the summer of 2019 I cycled *Stanavar* (50mg tablets: STANOZOLOL 25mg/ANAVAR 25mg) for 8 weeks and ever since the end of that cycle I hadn't been able to produce sufficient semen to satisfy my partner -- It's been a bit of a nightmare and I know I fucked up on that one. Big time. 
> 
> So 2 years later would it be a way to cycle a product to help me gain back a satisfying amount of semen ? Or am I totally fucked and I should go see a specialised Doctor ? 
> 
> I really really would appreciate the help from any seasoned bodybuilders, lifters, gym users ..
> 
> *Thank You guys,* 
> ...


Did you have any bloodwork done?

----------


## GGTop

If you mean like a total blood checkup ? Yes, in late february 2020 so almost a year and an half ago and all results were really good, not one thing to be worried about there ..

----------


## XnavyHMCS

Is this a joke?
"...I hadn't been able to produce sufficient semen to satisfy my partner --..."

So, maybe change partners? I just don't see, unless your "partner" (is it a man or a woman) is heavily into watching "face painting" flicks on Pornhub, how your ejaculatory volume and the physical satisfaction of your partner have any correlation.

If that were the case, considering the bro-science cycles I have run in my lifetime, combined with my advanced age; I would be in the same boat as you.

On cycle, your volume is going to decrease, and in my case, the longer I stay on, the worse it gets. But, I can still get my lady off. Of course, when I want to paint her face it falls short of being porn star impressive, but wtf do I care, because it still feels good...

Change partners...???

Reading this post makes me wonder if we shouldn't have a sexual self help sticky...

Good luck

----------


## almostgone

> If you mean like a total blood checkup ? Yes, in late february 2020 so almost a year and an half ago and all results were really good, not one thing to be worried about there ..


Did they pull any hormone panels? That's the values that need to be checked.

----------


## GGTop

> Is this a joke?
> "...I hadn't been able to produce sufficient semen to satisfy my partner --..."
> 
> So, maybe change partners? I just don't see, unless your "partner" (is it a man or a woman) is heavily into watching "face painting" flicks on Pornhub, how your ejaculatory volume and the physical satisfaction of your partner have any correlation.
> 
> If that were the case, considering the bro-science cycles I have run in my lifetime, combined with my advanced age; I would be in the same boat as you.
> 
> On cycle, your volume is going to decrease, and in my case, the longer I stay on, the worse it gets. But, I can still get my lady off. Of course, when I want to paint her face it falls short of being porn star impressive, but wtf do I care, because it still feels good...
> 
> ...


You got this all wrong, I am producing under 1.5ml of semen that is medically classed as *hypospermia* ..

----------


## GGTop

> Did they pull any hormone panels? That's the values that need to be checked.



What would the panel read as medical names for the hormones ? I got some readings but unsure if it's hormonally related ?

----------


## Dgs59

Do you have ED ?

----------


## GGTop

> Do you have ED ?


Hi, .. what's ED ?

----------


## almostgone

> Hi, .. what's ED ?


Erectile dysfunction

----------


## GGTop

> Do you have ED ?


I dont actually, it works perfectly fine .. it is really a matter of *hypospermia*

----------


## almostgone

> I dont actually, it works perfectly fine .. it is really a matter of *hypospermia*


You could try Clomid or HCG , but if you're concerned with quality vs. quantity, you may want to see a fertility specialist.

----------


## Dgs59

> I dont actually, it works perfectly fine .. it is really a matter of *hypospermia*


Hypospermial doesn't mean that you have low sperm count as far as I understand, I probably be less worried about the quantity as long as I am getting satisfactory orgasms, have no ED symptoms and sperm count is good. As @almostgone said consultant with fertility specialist and in addition, I would just get tested for STDs also just in case.

----------


## GGTop

> You could try Clomid or HCG, but if you're concerned with quality vs. quantity, you may want to see a fertility specialist.


I just finished a Clomid cycle and it looks like it's gone worst than before, am more concerned about quantity because it's the quantity you are delivering that will say how long you are orgasming for .. 




> Hypospermial doesn't mean that you have low sperm count as far as I understand, I probably be less worried about the quantity as long as I am getting satisfactory orgasms, have no ED symptoms and sperm count is good. As @almostgone said consultant with fertility specialist and in addition, I would just get tested for STDs also just in case.


You are wrong. Hypospermia is the result of a small orgasm given that an orgasm is measured by how much you actually ejaculate just to correct you on that matter since you dont seem to know how that works. 

STD wise am really good. 

Really the intent in coming here was to avoid seeing a fertility specialist but it sounds like my issue is too complicated for most to understand and give me a valide approach on the all thing ..

*Update* and I dont need seeing a fertility specialist since it is not a fertility issue!!

----------


## tarmyg

> I just finished a Clomid cycle and it looks like it's gone worst than before, am more concerned about quantity because it's the quantity you are delivering that will say how long you are orgasming for .. 
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong. Hypospermia is the result of a small orgasm given that an orgasm is measured by how much you actually ejaculate just to correct you on that matter since you dont seem to know how that works. 
> 
> STD wise am really good. 
> 
> Really the intent in coming here was to avoid seeing a fertility specialist but it sounds like my issue is too complicated for most to understand and give me a valide approach on the all thing ..
> ...


If, as you said, your intent of coming here is to avoid seeing a fertility specialist, you are in the wrong place. People here provide, mainly, anecdotal information based on their personal experiences. It should not be instead of seeing an actual doctor. 

Now, I have tried to raise my ejaculation amount using a decently documented method but it did nothing for me. Feel free to try it as your mileage may vary. You can find it here: https://forums.steroid.com/training-...ml#post7533584

----------


## Testie

> Hello All, 
> 
> In the summer of 2019 I cycled *Stanavar* (50mg tablets: STANOZOLOL 25mg/ANAVAR 25mg) for 8 weeks and ever since the end of that cycle I hadn't been able to produce sufficient semen to satisfy my partner -- It's been a bit of a nightmare and I know I fucked up on that one. Big time. 
> 
> So 2 years later would it be a way to cycle a product to help me gain back a satisfying amount of semen ? Or am I totally fucked and I should go see a specialised Doctor ? 
> 
> I really really would appreciate the help from any seasoned bodybuilders, lifters, gym users ..
> 
> *Thank You guys,* 
> ...


Hey my Brother I’m not sure how much semen your partner needs lol If it’s not an erection problem I’m not sure what the issue is? If it’s what my poor country bumpkin mind is thinking you have a partner that is very interesting to say the least

----------


## GGTop

> If, as you said, your intent of coming here is to avoid seeing a fertility specialist, you are in the wrong place. People here provide, mainly, anecdotal information based on their personal experiences. It should not be instead of seeing an actual doctor. 
> 
> Now, I have tried to raise my ejaculation amount using a decently documented method but it did nothing for me. Feel free to try it as your mileage may vary. You can find it here: https://forums.steroid.com/training-...ml#post7533584


Cheers, rep'ed too 




> Hey my Brother I’m not sure how much semen your partner needs lol If it’s not an erection problem I’m not sure what the issue is? If it’s what my poor country bumpkin mind is thinking you have a partner that is very interesting to say the least


Haha .. well she's a bit of a Slut but I love her this way

----------


## Dgs59

> You are wrong. Hypospermia is the result of a small orgasm given that an orgasm is measured by how much you actually ejaculate just to correct you on that matter since you dont seem to know how that works


I understand that, I was talking about sperm count (not the sperm quantity)  :Smilie:

----------


## GGTop

> I understand that, I was talking about sperm count (not the sperm quantity)


Sperm count is good, 




> Keep hydrated.
> 
> Abstain for a few days.
> 
> Maybe try HMG instead of HCG .
> 
> Get your prostate checked.
> 
> Edge.
> ...


Got the prostate checked out, all good there too, .. I got myself *Semenax* that is if taken a whole month, it can produce a fair quantity of sperm so let's see, I should get it tomorrow ..

Also rep'ed

----------


## almostgone

> I just finished a Clomid cycle and it looks like it's gone worst than before, am more concerned about quantity because it's the quantity you are delivering that will say how long you are orgasming for ..


Hmmm, Clomid always increased the volume produced when I used it. Hope the product your looking at will give you the results you are looking for

----------


## amindzeye

Reading through this got me wondering.. If one is sterile, then HCG isn't even necessary then? PCT would only be necessary if I wasn't planning on blasting and cruising, and didn't want my natural levels to be affected.

----------


## amindzeye

I guess the only concern at that point would be a change of mind on being self conscious about small testicles, and weighing the pros and cons of, if being on TRT is worth a chunk of ones life being in top form.

----------


## Mooseman33

there is a pain of shutting down.

not just ur nuts shrinking.

what are ur stats buddy? 

and follow what AG said, get hormone panel done

----------


## GGTop

> there is a pain of shutting down.
> 
> not just ur nuts shrinking.
> 
> what are ur stats buddy? 
> 
> and follow what AG said, get hormone panel done


Stats like physical stats ? 6' 184lbs
I'll go next week perform an hormonal checkup def

----------


## GGTop

Also been taking *Semenax* since June 24 and today is July 3rd so in 9 full days of taking it, I was able to shoot a decent load on the 8th day, *Semenax* does work when the minimal waiting time is 2 weeks for producing a good amount. Good stuff !!

----------


## Frank777

If you see any difference before and after taking the medication, I'd recommend seeing a doctor. Maybe you need to correct the dose that will work exactly for you, maybe you faced a problem of side effects. If it was ED, it wouldn't work fine (I know what I'm talking about as I had ED caused by stress and had to buy Viagra online, and I couldn't believe it as I was only 32).

----------


## GGTop

> This post seems a little reppy, like maybe you are pushing the product. Most of us here have seen enough snake oil...
> 
> I'm betting that what did the job for you is the abstaining, not the product. You likely wasted your money. There may be one or two effective compounds in a combo product like this, but most of it is probably just filler.
> 
> As always, this is just one man's opinion and I certainly could be mistaken.


Possibly I am mistaking but after a month use I'ld want to really post a good conclusion on whether it's that good or is it as you are saying just a coincidence ? 

We'll see 




> If you see any difference before and after taking the medication, I'd recommend seeing a doctor. Maybe you need to correct the dose that will work exactly for you, maybe you faced a problem of side effects. If it was ED, it wouldn't work fine (I know what I'm talking about as I had ED caused by stress and had to buy Viagra, and I couldn't believe it as I was only 32).


Read up as I do not suffer from ED. I clearly made it clearly clear lol

----------


## tarmyg

For anyone curious I did try this myself. Did diddly squat for me thus far but Ill keep measuring while I run out this bottle.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> For anyone curious I did try this myself. Did diddly squat for me thus far but I’ll keep measuring while I run out this bottle.



In what units are we measuring? Liters or gallons?

----------


## XnavyHMCS

> In what units are we measuring? Liters or gallons?


Love it...!!!

"liters or gallons"

----------


## tarmyg

> In what units are we measuring? Liters or gallons?


Neither. I usually say, dinner for one or two and adjust.

----------


## Lee_1978

Prior to cycling, I could shoot copious amounts of jizz.

Now, after numerous cycles and bloods to show everything is working well, I only produce a fraction of what I did before, even when abstaining from sex and masturbation. 

I guess that's the price I've paid for starting roids.

----------


## Test Monsterone

> Prior to cycling, I could shoot copious amounts of jizz.
> 
> Now, after numerous cycles and bloods to show everything is working well, I only produce a fraction of what I did before, even when abstaining from sex and masturbation. 
> 
> I guess that's the price I've paid for starting roids.


I don’t think it’s necessarily steroid related. I was the same, when I was younger. Before starting steroids at age 32, I had much weaker loads. My testosterone wasn’t tanked, either, it was 470 before I got on. Now, on steroids + HCG , loads are better, actually. Not like when I was 18, though.

----------


## XnavyHMCS

> In what units are we measuring? Liters or gallons?


And now that I reexamine the thread, I can see here what S&D was questioning when he said, "liters or gallons".

He's talking about the quantity of semen you can produce, per load (ejaculation), when you take this stuff...

----------


## XnavyHMCS

> I don’t think it’s necessarily steroid related. I was the same, when I was younger. Before starting steroids at age 32, I had much weaker loads. My testosterone wasn’t tanked, either, it was 470 before I got on. Now, on steroids + HCG, loads are better, actually. Not like when I was 18, though.


TM, unfortunately, nothing is like it was when we were 18yo...

----------


## XnavyHMCS

> Prior to cycling, I could shoot copious amounts of jizz.
> 
> Now, after numerous cycles and bloods to show everything is working well, I only produce a fraction of what I did before, even when abstaining from sex and masturbation. 
> 
> I guess that's the price I've paid for starting roids.


I hear you on that one, brother.

Of course, when I was younger my loads were bigger, and now, at 55yo, they are not the same... Factor in the AAS, and you see the issue.

----------


## tarmyg

I ran this bottle out. Measured each time I ejaculated and I noticed zero difference. Maybe this works for someone but I am going to say this is pretty useless.

----------


## Tovarasu

The only combinatiom that works is lecithine 1.200 mgs, 50mgs zinc and pygeum africanum aka the HOLY CUM GRAIL. 
Some ppl load on lecithin before a session with 3600 mgs. 
You need at least 2 weeks to get your balls .

----------


## tarmyg

> The only combinatiom that works is lecithine 1.200 mgs, 50mgs zinc and pygeum africanum aka the HOLY CUM GRAIL. 
> Some ppl load on lecithin before a session with 3600 mgs. 
> You need at least 2 weeks to get your balls .


Tried that (see above) and it did not work for me. If it works for someone else that is great as we are all different.

----------


## Lee_1978

> I dont think its necessarily steroid related. I was the same, when I was younger. Before starting steroids at age 32, I had much weaker loads. My testosterone wasnt tanked, either, it was 470 before I got on. Now, on steroids + HCG, loads are better, actually. Not like when I was 18, though.


Interesting...

----------


## Hillside86

Im astonished no one has mentioned Proviron . Unless I over looked it. Of course it is technically a steroid and will be suppressive, but its supposed to not only increase sperm count but also improve the quality of the sperm. I've used the stuff plenty of times (for other reasons) and I love it.

----------


## XnavyHMCS

I don't know...

I am of the philosophy that the amount of semen produced is just an individual, genetic trait. You are either Johnny "The Wad" Holmes or you are not. 

We are all watching porn (I will venture that's a safe guess.) and fanatasize about the huge load on her face / in her mouth... This fantasy opens the door for the marketing and sales of bunk supplements IMO. 

I do notice (especially in the past, in my younger days) that at the beginning of a cycle my load was better, but this quickly diminished as the cycle progressed.

I don't believe that there is any magic formula, any pharmaceutical treatment or home remedy that can fix this.

Just my 2 cents here gents.

PS: I don't know where you guys are right now, or what you have been up to... I am currently sitting on the terrace of a rented bungalow house, about 50 km outside of Venice, Italy... (Eat your heart out!) Talking about something that will help you to have a powerful load; try a younger girlfriend. I am here for 2 wks with my 34 yo girlfriend and her 5 yo son. This chick fucks like a porn star. Yesterday I fucked her in the ass once in the morning and again before siesta after being at the swimming pool... Now, THAT will increase libido and the works...!!!

----------


## Quester

For anyone reading this thread who has the same questions:

I've heard Fadogia Agrestis can work as HCG does.

Andrew Huberman describes it on Joe Rogan's podcast at about 5:28 into it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJWmJo3w_0Y

----------

